# IMPORTANT - GB UPDATE!



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

As you know, the Defence of the Reich GB closes on Friday. However, for a couple of reasons, which I'll explain in a moment, there is an opportunity for some of you to gain a little more time in which to finalise your entries.
There are two reasons for this. First, at the moment, I'm having severe problems with Internet connectivity, due to a fault in the local region connections with my mobile broadband provider. I am having to run on 2G at the moment, which has a VERY low rate, and is slower than me trying to walk! Even this slow service is dropping out occasionally, which means I am behind with everything. Consequently, it is going to take me longer than anticipated to view and judge all of the entries and, of course, communication to and from the other judges may also be affected.
It is also apparent that some of you have not quite finished your model(s).
Therefore, a small amount of leeway is possible.
If you are in a position where your model(s) are almost finished, but lacking the finishing touches that might prevent you from posting the final pictures, then don't worry. I suggest that you get as far as you can by Midnight (GMT) on Friday, then post the set of pics, but add a note that the final pics of the totally finished model can be posted by approximately mid-day (GMT) on Sunday, 10th May.
This will not only allow those who are not quite finished to (perhaps) be able to finish, but it will also give me more time to complete my part of the judging, if the 'net connection at my end is still playing games.
Now, on to the 'other' judging. Please have a look at the post in the 'Basic' section, describing the Members votes.
As you will no doubt remember, I am providing another prize, a small print from one of my paintings, to the member whos model is judged 'Best of Show' by the MEMBERS. This is totally independent of the judges scores.
You can cast your vote in a poll that will be posted by the weekend, but please remember, you can only vote for ONE model, and it can't be your own! If you wish to include those models entered by existing judges (for this GB), then by all means do so, but I am excluding my models from this, for obvious reasons!
Please take this opportunity to show your appreciation for your fellow modellers and members, and thank you all once again for your enthusiasm and participation. 
Terry.


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

I think it is a good solution Terry. I would follow that.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 7, 2009)

Well done Terry!


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

I think this is very fair, considering the problems at hand. I do not have a
stake in this either way, but I think for the buildier's who are almost there,
it's a workable solution.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Thank you Gentlemen, I'm glad you agree.
Considering the delays I'm experiencing with the Internet at present, if the general opinion is that a further extension would be useful, then, given that the other judges, and the members agree, I don't mind. Perhaps until Friday 15th May?
Please let me have your comments, but be aware, I might not be able to reply quickly, until my service provider can find the fault, and get me fully operational. It's now taken me NINE HOURS to accomplish what could have been done in two!


----------



## Amsel (May 7, 2009)

May 15 sounds good to me. Hopefully some more concur.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2009)

Ok by me...it may still take me a bit longer than that to finish anyway, I will complete mine as soon as is possible but am not going to rush it, it needs to be right for the upcoming Expo, but I'm not being judged in any case...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2009)

True enough Wayne....


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2009)

OK guys, in cas I'm unable to notify in any other way, please take this as an 'official update'.
The Defense of the Reich Group Build will now end on Friday 15th May.
Hopefully, this will benefit all.
Thanks for your cooperation.
Terry.


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2009)

U guys R killin' me!! I wanna see who wins!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2009)

The Poll is now up BTW...............


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Dan. I've been able to open a couple of e-mails, and one from Eric (vanGilder) tells me he'll put the announce results and put them on the 'front page'.
Sorry Chris, I've just heard from the Internet provider, that it could be 72 hours before they can locate and HOPEFULLY rectify the fault. It'll take me about 12 to 18 hours to go through all the final entries and score them. I can't even attempt it at present, as some pics won't open at all, and others are taking anywhere between 45 seconds and 2 minutes to open, bit by bit, instead of instant 'pop up'. On top of that, I need to communicate with the other judges, and this is soooo sloooow at the moment!
Like you, I want to see who's won what too!
B*gg*r, this would have to happen now, of all times!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2009)

LMAO Terry.... We've all been in ur shoes at one time or another....

As for the Poll, I posted it up in the GB#1 Defense of The Reich Section, and not one single vote.... Should I move it to the Group Build Section???


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2009)

I think somewhere more prominent, maybe where I put the announcement, in 'Basic', or in both Basic and Group Builds.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2009)

Can only have the Poll in one place Terry.... I think I'll move it to the Group Build Section...


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

I was too scared to be the first.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2009)

No probs Dan, it should work just as well there.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

Well, as some of u may not already know, cause u have been on the dark side of the Moon for the last 3 weeks, the Members Choice Poll has been concluded, and urs truly was voted the winner by majority....

There was* one *vote seperating myself from the model submitted by javlin... Heres the link:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/1-defense-reich/members-choice-poll-18410.html

I want to say what an honor and privledge it was to be a part of this with all of u.... I had a great time and learned so much during this one Build, our first btw.... I look forward to participating in many more....


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2009)

Ya still owe me a beer!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

Yes I do.....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2009)

Should be a drink for everyone.....


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2009)

I'll second that!
And you'll be pleased to know that Eric will be posting the 'official' results very soon! Seems he missed the e-mail with the scores from the other judges!!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2009)

Yep, I did. Sorry about the delay everyone. I will get the results posted in a minute.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

> Should be a drink for everyone.....


Hey now, my Herring weilding Bride only allows me so much play money Wayne... U, however, are on the list for the 1st round....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey now, my Herring weilding Bride only allows me so much play money Wayne... U, however, are on the list for the 1st round....



Cheers Mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

*Change to the Group Build Rules.*
As it seems the extension to the current GB time limit is more than welcome, and after a suggestion from Igor (Imalko), I think it's easier to make the following change to the Group Build Rules.
With immediate effect, ALL Group Builds will now run for *four * (4) months. This includes the current GB, The Pacific Theatre of Operations, which will now end on Sunday, August 30th.
This will not affect the start times of the follow-on GB's, which will overlap by one month, and the MTO build will still commence this Saturday, August1st., but now end on Monday, November 30th. 
This means that, after three months of one GB, the following GB will commence, with one month still to run on the then current GB. This will allow those who have finished their entries to start on the new GB, without having to wait for everyone else to finish, and those who need the extra time, will have it!
I hope this makes sense!
I'll ammend the posted Group Build Rules accordingly within the next few days, and I hope this is acceptable to all.
Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll second the motion!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2009)

Third it!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2009)

Jolly good! That's that sorted then!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Are we gonna celibrate this with some snifters?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Are we gonna celibrate this with some snifters?



...if that's what it takes to seal the deal!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> ...if that's what it takes to seal the deal!



Was kinda hoping....


----------

